# Nissan in Costa Rica



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

hi! im from costa rica these are some pics of a sentra that races here!
the home page of the team is: http://www.valverderacing.com/

they race in rally and in circuit


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice car ....my mother in law (suegra) is from Costa Rica....where in Costa Rica are you located?
Gracias por las fotos estan muy buenas


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

another pic









these year they only race one day because they went out of budget because of the rally cars, but the next year they will focus on these car.
i will keep you informed!!!!


here are some pics of the rally cars


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> nice car ....my mother in law (suegra) is from Costa Rica....where in Costa Rica are you located?
> Gracias por las fotos estan muy buenas


de nada !!

i live in san jose 

your B14 looks awesome i have a B14 too


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

141 said:


> de nada !!
> 
> i live in san jose
> 
> your B14 looks awesome i have a B14 too


Thanks ...post some pics of your b14


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

141 said:


> here are some pics of the rally cars


The Sentras koo...but check of the Primera. OOohhhh :thumbup:


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

The engine in the B13 looks like a SR20VE :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice Sentra and Primera!:thumbup:


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Those are some sweet pics. The hood on the B13 is awesome!!! I just wish there were more pics.


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

200SE said:


> Those are some sweet pics. The hood on the B13 is awesome!!! I just wish there were more pics.


for more pics go to:

http://www.valverderacing.com/2003/GUACIMA/1fecha/carrera/Galeria.htm

http://www.valverderacing.com/2003/GUACIMA/1fecha/galeria2/Galeria2.htm

http://www.valverderacing.com/2003/GUACIMA/1fecha/Galeria.htm


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey 141, Its Andreas Miko in Miami. Nice pics never saw those before. The tube frame Sentra is very nice. Hope to come down to Costa Rica some day to see you guys.


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

Very nice I'm glad you are representing Costa Rica.. I'm from there too!!! San Jose but now I'm living in Atlanta GA. 

Suerte Mae!!


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

no!!!!!!!!!!

this is not my car!!!!!!!!
im just a fan and i want you to show you how we prepare cars here in 
costa rica

im glad you like it !!!!!


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

141 said:


> no!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> this is not my car!!!!!!!!
> im just a fan and i want you to show you how we prepare cars here in
> ...


I sold both of the VE motors to Mr Roy Valverde and helped them with the install over the phone. I thought you were his son. Thats why I said hoep to come down soon.

Andreas Miko


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

nice to know you!

yes, Mr valverde is a legend here!

i dont know if you know but they race like 3 weeks ago in the 3 hours of costa rica but not on their cars

emilio one of roy´s sons race in an SP car

he finished 2 in the SP category
and 8 overall

here you can see the SP car: http://www.mundomotorizado.com/fotos/displayimage.php?album=47&pos=16
http://www.mundomotorizado.com/fotos/displayimage.php?album=47&pos=26
http://www.mundomotorizado.com/fotos/displayimage.php?album=47&pos=60

and the father was going to race in a corvette with Maurizio Micangelli but their engine was damage

im waiting for next year were we can see the B13 running!


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Very nicely doneq*

Very nicely built racecar...... I guess we should have known Andreas would have been involved in the build-up of these cars some how. :thumbup:


----------

